# Red Exasperatus cichlid?



## daninflorida (Sep 7, 2010)

a local breeder has these fish in stock, i cannot seem to find any info on them on the internet. is this a hybrid or something? please help


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Labidochromis textilis/Melanochromis joanjohnsonae are the two scientific names used for the same fish.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Also seen them in shops here as either Rainbow Melanochromis/Rainbow Exasperatus.
Pretty sure both of these here are the Melanochromis joanjohnsona.

Be nice to think we would get the textilis down here.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

firenzena said:


> Also seen them in shops here as either Rainbow Melanochromis/Rainbow Exasperatus.
> Pretty sure both of these here are the Melanochromis joanjohnsona.
> 
> Be nice to think we would get the textilis down here.


textilis and joanjohnsonae are apparently synonyms.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Fogelhund said:


> Labidochromis textilis/Melanochromis joanjohnsonae are the two scientific names used for the same fish.


I'm real curious about this. I thought joanjohnsonae males turned blue and textillis males and females looked identical. Is there some new info?

Kevin


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

StructureGuy said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Labidochromis textilis/Melanochromis joanjohnsonae are the two scientific names used for the same fish.
> ...


Yes, read it... can't remember where though now. Another Konings declaration.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe that Labiodochromis textillis are classified separately from Melanochromis joanjohnsonae; both females and males look similar in textillis, whereas joanjohnsonae males develop more of a blue color. Exasperatus is an old name for the current Mel. joanjohnsonae.

Back to the original post: I am willing to bet that these red exasperatus are an albino form of joanjohnsonae.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a link... http://www.oldworldexoticfish.com/photo ... albino.jpg


----------



## daninflorida (Sep 7, 2010)

nfrost said:


> Here is a link... http://www.oldworldexoticfish.com/photo ... albino.jpg


i think you are right. are these rare? they are asking $16 each for them (2")


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nfrost said:


> I believe that Labiodochromis textillis are classified separately from Melanochromis joanjohnsonae; both females and males look similar in textillis, whereas joanjohnsonae males develop more of a blue color. Exasperatus is an old name for the current Mel. joanjohnsonae.
> 
> Back to the original post: I am willing to bet that these red exasperatus are an albino form of joanjohnsonae.


L. joanjohnsonae is now actually classified as a Labidochromis.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> L. joanjohnsonae is now actually classified as a Labidochromis.


When did that happen? Also, you stated early that textillis and joanjohnsonae are the same species, is that new as well. I know that Ad recently ( I say recently but I have been super busy with work for the past year, so I unsure how long ago that was) published a paper on describing some new melanochromis, but I didn't see in that article any mention of moving joanjohnsonae, although I may of missed it as I just skimmed the paper for the most part. Is the information your referring to in that article or another one. I know that at the publication of his infamous 4th edition he had them as two seperate species in labido and melano.

As far as the "red exaspuratus" I have never seen a price on them before; I do know that Laif does sell them, but I doubt that often. $16 is quite high for a TR 2" mbuna unless you could get them sexed for that price then it might be worth it if you can come up with a decent m/f ratio. I always look at the big picture when purchasing fish and ask how much are they worth to me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It may very well have been in the Melanochromis revision article, which I don't have at work with me. 
Both the Labidochromis and single species are recent developments within the last 12 months.


----------

